
Faulty masks. Flawed tests. China’s quality control problem - SQL2219
https://www.latimes.com/world-nation/story/2020-04-10/china-beijing-supply-world-coronavirus-fight-quality-control
======
Nokinside
It's not really Chinese problem, it's procurement management problem. You
can't just put an order in Alibaba if you need to ensure the quality.

Chinese generally have the ability to produce electronics, metals, medical
devices and materials with the quality you want. At least the last 10 years.

The problem comes when procurement assumes that purchasing works in China as
it does in the West. It does not. If you don't have business relationship or
are one-time customer, Chinese manufacturers don't like to decline orders.
They just outsource it without the required quality control.

